# Cleaning Aquarium Sand



## 914joe (Jul 21, 2012)

I came across this video on youtube claims to be easy way to clean sand, anyone ever try this method when setting up a new aquarium with sand.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-XB0bwtZh8


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bad idea to me I just keep the gravel vacum above the sand.


----------



## 914joe (Jul 21, 2012)

Maybe i did not explain it correctly,in the this video he is adding new sand to his tank, this method is to clean new sand for a new tank set up instead of rinsing it in bucket .


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh, if it is a new tank why are there fish?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

That is a pretty neat method to add fresh sand to an already established tank...I will have to try that myself....


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If you are into to adding more sand later on it is okay.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

How is it not cloudy?


----------



## 914joe (Jul 21, 2012)

From what i can tell is he put new sand in the bottle then placed it in the aquarium and let the sand get saturated with water.Then when he flips it over the sand comes out and the dust and dirt particles are lighter than the sand and remain in the bottle .He is just demonstrating how to add more sand to an established tank ,i think this would also be good idea if you were to start a new tank from scratch ,say a 5 gallon up to a 20 gallon.I don't have any experience using sand but from what i understand there is a lot of rinsing and water used when starting a new tank using sand and it clouds the water for a while .This method seems to clean sand really well,and no rinsing and no cloudy water .


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

That's cool. I really like that method. I need to add more sand to my 5 gallon and this is what I'm going to.do.


----------

